# Which air shocks for my 2012 JK



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Guys which air shocks should I go with for my 2 door jk using a western HTS plow to stop the sag that happens when I hook up the plow- Normal driving when plow is not on- thanks for the rec.-


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

It's been so long since I bought mine, I just don't remember the number. Sorry. Did you do a search for Cherokee? A lot of guys have posted over the years. 

Otherwise, consider either calling Napa ad asking them if their system will give them a number, or better yet, go to the Monroe website and look at the shock measurements tables, find out what your current stock shock measurements are and the attachment points measurements, then find an air shock that lines up close to those. I've done it a couple times and looking up an air shock takes about 15 minutes. It's pretty easy. Good luck,


M/G


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

what MLG said


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Anybody ever get a part number for jk front air shocks? Yes, I know how to do the lookup, but if somebody already has a tested, working part number like we did for the tj...


----------



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

I agree couldnot for the life of me find one that works- any help would be appreciated for a rookie!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Shock mounts were not designed to support weight.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How to find Your Air shocks

Maybe we make this a sticky?

You may have to dig to find these pages as they change the page address from time to time.

1) Go to http://www.monroe.com/catalog and find a link to an application guide, note your shock #
2) go back to the catalog page and find a link to "Misc Information" find a link to mounting length specks

3) Find your shock # and write down the specks (compressed length, extended Length, top mount, bottom mount. Now go down to the air shock portion of the page and find a shock that matches your shock and note the part number.

If you have a modified suspension and know the shock make and number installed. You need to find a Crossover sheet to convert to a Monroe part # then go to step 2. if you dont know the shock and # you will need to take a shock out and measure the extended, compressed and mounts.

There are also adapters to convert Stem mounts to Loop mounts.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Just found this on another plowsite thread: Monroe MA793


----------

